# Cherry Eye



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Look what popped up for Zoe yesterday.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*A reminder of how pretty...*

...and precious her eyes are...


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry to see poor Zoe afflicted with Cherry Eye. I just read all about it and discovered that the sooner the treatment the better. They strongly suggest repositioning rather than removing the gland. Wishing you and Zoe the best. Here is the link:
Treatment & Prognosis for Cherry Eye in Dogs


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Treatment*



Tux's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry to see poor Zoe afflicted with Cherry Eye. I just read all about it and discovered that the sooner the treatment the better. They strongly suggest repositioning rather than removing the gland. Wishing you and Zoe the best. Here is the link:
> Treatment & Prognosis for Cherry Eye in Dogs


Already saw that. Thank you for kindness. Called vet in Sandy Springs and she will call back Tuesday. Holiday weekend makes making haste difficult.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Well, Tuesday we saw the top rated vet in the Atlanta area, has lasers and all that, and he wants to wait until she is spayed to do repositioning as at less than five pounds her stitches would require micro surgery. Also, her weight makes anesthesia more dangerous. I will get second opinion on Monday and she is getting moisturizing eye drops. The eye gland goes in and out, you are able to push back in and then it comes out again. After her puppy rest times you can barely see it. 

I told him I wanted her to be at least a year old before her spay. Originally, since she is so agile, I wanted to wait until she was two so we could do agility trials. He said he recommended they not go through a second heat before they are spayed, but was fine with her waiting for a year. 

Meantime, Kosmo the orchid is getting his neuter with this vet, instead of chain vet. His second scrotum was, at six months old, palpated in the lingal area and at the top of his thigh. There are many major arteries there and I want the smallest incision possible and for the surgeon to try to get at it without making an incision at the thigh. Also, laser means faster healing. This will cost $600.

Even though Zoe stood up on her front paws the first time I served her raw food (I felt like I was having a hallucination) we are going to focus on Brothers Complete kibble for a while with a little goats milk and raw as treats. Dog budget is outdistancing house repair budget.

The chain vet would not even discuss with me how the surgery would be done and where the incision for the retained testicle would be.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about all this, Marni. Thinking of you and your babes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> Already saw that. Thank you for kindness. Called vet in Sandy Springs and she will call back Tuesday. Holiday weekend makes making haste difficult.


While you do want to get it treated promptly, it is NOT an emergency. She will be fine waiting a few day.

It is not uncommon in some lines of Havanese, and fortuantely, it is easily corrected, and not a long term problem... even in terms of looks. Just make sure that the person who fixes it is experienced. The more often they do these repairs, the better they get at it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> Well, Tuesday we saw the top rated vet in the Atlanta area, has lasers and all that, and he wants to wait until she is spayed to do repositioning as at less than five pounds her stitches would require micro surgery. Also, her weight makes anesthesia more dangerous. I will get second opinion on Monday and she is getting moisturizing eye drops. The eye gland goes in and out, you are able to push back in and then it comes out again. After her puppy rest times you can barely see it.
> 
> I told him I wanted her to be at least a year old before her spay. Originally, since she is so agile, I wanted to wait until she was two so we could do agility trials. He said he recommended they not go through a second heat before they are spayed, but was fine with her waiting for a year.
> 
> ...


While, all things being equal, I would put off spaying until after at least the first heat and one year of age, when there are other reasons for surgery, you also have to then weigh in the risks of a second anaesthesia or, instead, waiting longer to do the surgery. Sometimes, spaying earlier CAN be the best solution for an individual dog. It soundds like you are in good hands, and getting good advice from your current vet.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you, Karen.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

My Bella, has cherry eye right now, she had it in the other eye once before, doctor gave me she gel and it worked for the first one, so far it's not working for themselves eye. I called yesterday to get drops instead of gel so I would be sure to get the medicine into it. I am picking it up today. She is so wiggly I have a hard time putting the gel in. She looks awful but it doesn't séem to bother her energy wise. I hope it goes down. So far the other eye has stayed down. She is 7 months old

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> My Bella, has cherry eye right now, she had it in the other eye once before, doctor gave me she gel and it worked for the first one, so far it's not working for themselves eye. I called yesterday to get drops instead of gel so I would be sure to get the medicine into it. I am picking it up today. She is so wiggly I have a hard time putting the gel in. She looks awful but it doesn't séem to bother her energy wise. I hope it goes down. So far the other eye has stayed down. She is 7 months old
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


You were lucky on the first one and I HOPE you are as lucky with the second one. I was told that there is only about a 20% chance that a cherry eye will not recurr without surgery, once it has popped out once. It's certainly worth a try, since drops are a lot cheaper than surgery and can't hurt anything, but don't be surprised if it comes back eventually.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Bnails52 said:


> My Bella, has cherry eye right now, she had it in the other eye once before, doctor gave me she gel and it worked for the first one, so far it's not working for themselves eye. I called yesterday to get drops instead of gel so I would be sure to get the medicine into it. I am picking it up today. She is so wiggly I have a hard time putting the gel in. She looks awful but it doesn't séem to bother her energy wise. I hope it goes down. So far the other eye has stayed down. She is 7 months old
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


I hope that the medicine is able to get it to clear up soon. I know how you must worry when she is your baby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Bnails52 said:


> My Bella, has cherry eye right now, she had it in the other eye once before, doctor gave me she gel and it worked for the first one, so far it's not working for themselves eye. I called yesterday to get drops instead of gel so I would be sure to get the medicine into it. I am picking it up today. She is so wiggly I have a hard time putting the gel in. She looks awful but it doesn't séem to bother her energy wise. I hope it goes down. So far the other eye has stayed down. She is 7 months old
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Mochi had Cherry Eye in one eye. Surgery was done when she was about 10 months old (10lbs). Mochi is almost two years old and the eye is still good, the other eye never had a problem. Mochi was spayed at 6 months.

Good luck.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Mochi is so cute with his bandit mask! Zoe missed the second vet appointment because of weather, and her tear duct seems more pronounced. So, we may do surgery sooner rather than later, because she rubs her sweet face there with her paw. Thank you, everyone. Having something go wrong with a loved one does make you sad, but challenges are a big part of my life.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Marni said:


> Mochi is so cute with his bandit mask! Zoe missed the second vet appointment because of weather, and her tear duct seems more pronounced. So, we may do surgery sooner rather than later, because she rubs her sweet face there with her paw. Thank you, everyone. Having something go wrong with a loved one does make you sad, but challenges are a big part of my life.


I hope the vet resolves this problem for Zoe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

Bnails52 said:


> My Bella, has cherry eye right now, she had it in the other eye once before, doctor gave me she gel and it worked for the first one, so far it's not working for themselves eye. I called yesterday to get drops instead of gel so I would be sure to get the medicine into it. I am picking it up today. She is so wiggly I have a hard time putting the gel in. She looks awful but it doesn't séem to bother her energy wise. I hope it goes down. So far the other eye has stayed down. She is 7 months old
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


Bella got surgery on Monday and is wearing a collar, she's doing good so far. They used the pocket surgery.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Bnails52 said:


> Bella got surgery on Monday and is wearing a collar, she's doing good so far. They used the pocket surgery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


Good luck to you and pretty Bella. Zoe goes to another Vet today for consultation. I am certainly asking, "How many cherry eye pocket procedures have you done?" Vets are like a lot of people who enjoy a challenge, but no one is using one of my pups for training purposes.

I hate that I either have to keep her away from Kosmo afterwards, or find tiny Elizabethan collars for all four of his paws and his maw. :smile2:


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

Marni said:


> Good luck to you and pretty Bella. Zoe goes to another Vet today for consultation. I am certainly asking, "How many cherry eye pocket procedures have you done?" Vets are like a lot of people who enjoy a challenge, but no one is using one of my pups for training purposes.
> 
> I hate that I either have to keep her away from Kosmo afterwards, or find tiny Elizabethan collars for all four of his paws and his maw. :smile2:


What is Elizabethan collars?

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Bnails52 said:


> What is Elizabethan collars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


Pretentious name for collar your friend is wearing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> What is Elizabethan collars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


AKA "The Cone of Shame"


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Well, to get the very experienced surgeon I want both pups get done on October 27th, so they will both go as Elizabethan members of the court on Halloween.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

krandall said:


> AKA "The Cone of Shame"


Lol, that explains the Event collar thing, didn't put it together at all! Good luck with Zoe

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------

